# RIP Callum 2009-2019



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Callum was diagnosed with DM degenerative myelopathy last summer. He went downhill very fast. Yesterday Wednesday he went out for playtime with my hubby on Tuesday he ate and drank fine.Breakfast time 8 AM he couldn't eat by 9 he couldn't drink and by 10 he could not walk straight after calling 4 vets for an emergency appt got him an appt to see what was going on and what was best for him knowing he has DM. By appt time he couldn't get up by himself and we made the decision that it was best for him to go and meet up with Neva at Rainbow Bridge. He was an awesome gentleman RIP my friend...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest easy , Callum.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Only just seen this. I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Sending best wishes .


----------

